# VAG-COM Parking Assist Sensitivity Due To Trailer Hitch



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*VAG-COM Parking Assist Sensitivity Due To Trailer Hitch?*

Has anyone with a Trailer Hitch adjusted the Parking Assists "Offset Distance"
Control Module 76, Adapt 10, Channel 04 adding a few centimeters to the parking assist?
A fellow Touareg owner asked me to post the question for him. Seems his is a little sensitive, and picks up his hitch at when the Parking Assist turns on at 10mph. So currently he has it switched off so the PA does not indicate an alarm.
The dealer wants $$$ to make the adjustment to his Parking Assist.
If so, what value [how many cm's] did you add to the default offset?
- - - - - - -
On the same subject, Parking Assist, has anyone VAG'd a different SPEED the Parking Assist turns on at? 
I believe the default is 10mph, but it can be changed to as high as 15mph.

*- SlotCAR*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Parking Assist Sensitivity Due To Trailer Hitch (SlotCAR)*

This is very easy to do, the process is fully documented in the new set of label files that came out with VAG-COM version 504. I wrote the park distance control label file for the Phaeton PDC system, including pop-up balloons in the coding and adaptation sections to guide the user through the process of adding an offset distance at the rear.
The new label file is 3D0-919-283.lbl. That is a Phaeton label file, but you will also find a 'redirect' file in the new software '7L-76.LBL' which will cause Touaregs to use the Phaeton file whenever someone opens up the PDC controller on a Touareg. The two controllers are identical and have the same part number.
The process of adding an offset distance to allow for the presence of a trailer hitch, bicycle rack, spare tire mounted on the back of the vehicle, etc. is as follows:
*1)* Open controller 76, which is PDC.
*2)* Press the 'Adaptation' button.
*3)* Go to Adaptation channel 4. Enter a value of between 0 and 15 centimeters as your offset distance. For Americans, one inch equals about two and a half centimeters.
*4)* Save your work and close the controller.
To change the speed at which PDC shuts off, follow the same process, but go to adaptation channel 3. Enter a value between 1 and 15 kilometers per hour (roughly equal to a range of half a MPH to 10 MPH).
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Parking Assist Sensitivity Due To Trailer Hitch (SlotCAR)*

Extra added bonus, while you have the PDC controller open:
You can change the volume of the beep generated by the front sensors vs. the volume of the beep generated by the rear sensors. The front and rear aural warnings have different frequencies, which helps a bit to differentiate where the warning is coming from, but I have found that it is much simpler just to crank up the volume of the rear aural warning.
Again, follow the same process as described for the trailer hitch offset, except go to adaptation channel 1 to set the volume of the front beep, and adaptation channel 2 to set the volume of the rear beep. You will have a range of between 0 and 100%. If you set it to 0%, all you will get is the visual indication from the warning lights. If you set it to 100%, it will wake the dead, and scare away any pedestrians that might be in the vicinity of the parking space you are trying to maneuver into. I have found that 50% front (that is the default) and an increase of 20% to give 70% at the rear makes it really easy to determine which end of the car wants your attention.
Lastly - when I was writing label files for the various controllers in the Phaeton - for inclusion in the most recent release of VAG-COM - I noticed that quite a few Phaeton controllers are used in the Touareg. The J446 PDC controller at address 76, J518 Access and Start Control Module (Kessy) at address 05, and J526 NAR Telematics (OnStar) controller at address 75 are examples of controllers that are shared between the two vehicles. So, if you download the most recent version of VAG-COM, you might discover that you have a lot more label files available for your truck than you had before. 
Be aware that for certain controllers, such as the J453 Steering Wheel Electronics controller at address 16, not all the Measured Value Blocks that apply to the Phaeton will apply to the Touareg. For example, I don't think that the Touareg uses adaptive cruise control, therefore Measured Value Blocks that are labelled for this system may return a blank value on a Touareg. But, the MVB's that appear with data in them will be properly labelled, and the pop-up balloons that appear in the coding and adaptation fields will contain valid data, except when that data is identified as being 'Phaeton' .
If any of you notice differences in MVB, coding, or adaptation information between the Touareg and the Phaeton when the Touareg is equipped with a Phaeton (3D0 prefix) controller, let me know, I will then update my Phaeton label files to include annotations for Touareg users.
Michael


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: VAG-COM Parking Assist Sensitivity Due To Trailer Hitch (SlotCAR)*

I have VW's OEM hitch, and when I pull a trailer or use a bicycle rack. The sensors in the back are automatically switched off.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Parking Assist Sensitivity Due To Trailer Hitch (jonee)*

Yes, that is correct, and that is how it should behave. I think that what SlotCar was asking about - which is the purpose of this particular adaptation feature - is that if you leave the hook (the trailer hitch ball) in place on the back of the truck, then you will want to add an offset of perhaps 10 cm to the PDC warning or so to allow for this. This will ensure that you will not hit a wall or other vehicle with your trailer hitch ball, when your bumper is 8 cm away from the object, but you have a 9 cm long hook attached to the hitch mounting point!
Michael


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM Parking Assist Sensitivity Due To Trailer Hitch (PanEuropean)*

Thanks a lot!!







I had in mind to install a Curt Hitch in my Touareg but I was afraid that I would have had to go to the dealer to perform the VAG mod. Now, because of your instructions, it's eaaaasy!
Thanks again for your informative and descriptive posts, as always! We really enjoy your contributions in the Touareg forum!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM Parking Assist Sensitivity Due To Trailer Hitch (12johnny)*

Thank you Michael ...

*- SlotCAR*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Parking Assist Sensitivity Due To Trailer Hitch (SlotCAR)*

You are all very welcome, and I thank you for your kind comments.
FYI, if you would like to gain a good overview of how the Volkswagen Park Distance Control Module (J446 - PN 3D0-919-283) is configured, just go to the page on Ross-Tech's website where all the label files are stored, and download the label file for that particular controller. Ross-Tech organizes things very logically, the label file for each controller has the same filename as the Volkswagen part number for that controller. The link to that specific download area at Ross-Tech is: List of all VAG-COM label-files.
If you are running the most recent version of VAG-COM, which is 504.1, then you will have all these label files on your computer. Just go to the folder Program Files / VAG-COM / Labels, and you will find the label files in there. They are text files, so just double click on any one of them, and it will open up with a simple text viewer such as WordPad or NotePad. If you prefer, you can also open and view them with your word processor. If you are running an earlier version of VAG-COM, and for some reason do not want to upgrade and get the new label files automatically, you can download them one by one as you need them from the above mentioned site. 
The contents of the label file for the PDC control module is as follows (I'll explain how to read and make sense of it below the label file text):

;
; VAG-COM label file - 3D0-919-283.lbl
;
; Bentley Continental GT (3W) / VW Phaeton (3D) / VW Touareg (7L)
;
; component: Park Distance Control -J446- (#76)
;
; p/n: 3D0 919 283 A
; 3D0 919 283 B
; 3D0 919 283 C Component: 03 Einparkhilfe 0807 Coding: 0000000 (Phaeton)
; 3W0 919 283 Component: 02 Einparkhilfe 0203 Coding: 0000000 (Bentley)
; 7L0 919 283 D Component: 33 Einparkhilfe 0806 Coding: 0000000 (Touareg) - via redirect file '7L-76.lbl'
;
; fully tested on a 2004 W12 Phaeton - not all blocks may show on other vehicles.
;
; Includes measured value blocks and adaptation labels. No coding capabilities exist for this controller.
;
; This file is part of a redirection package,
; make sure you have both of the following files.
;
; 7L-76.LBL
; 3D0-919-283.lbl
;
; by Sebastian Stange ([email protected])
; modified by Michael Moore ([email protected])
;
; last modified: 11/05/2004 (Sebastian)
; last modified: 27/March/2005 (Michael) 'PanEuropean' on the VW Vortex forum.
;
; ready for VAG-COM 402.3 and above
;
;---------------------------------------------------
;
; measured value block information
;
;---------------------------------------------------
;
001,0,Direct echo from FRONT sensors - LEFT side
001,1,Sensor 1, front LEFT outside,Specified value: 20...60 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
001,2,Sensor 2, front LEFT center,Specified value: 20...120 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
001,3,Sensor 3, front LEFT inside,Specified value: 20...150 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
;
002,0,Direct echo from FRONT sensors - RIGHT side
002,1,Sensor 4, front RIGHT inside,Specified value: 20...150 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
002,2,Sensor 5, front RIGHT center,Specified value: 20...120 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
002,3,Sensor 6, front RIGHT outside,Specified value: 20...60 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
;
003,0,Cross echo from FRONT sensors
003,1,#1/2 left outside,to left center,Specified value: 20...70 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
003,2,#2/3 left center,to left inside,Specified value: 20...150 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
003,3,#3/4 left inside,to right inside,Specified value: 20...150 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
;
004,0,Cross echo from FRONT sensors continued
004,1,#4/5 right inside,to right center,Specified value: 20...150 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
004,2,#5/6 right center, to right outside,Specified value: 20...70 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
;
005,0,Distance value from FRONT sensors
005,1,#1/2 left outside,to left center,Specified value: 20...70 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
005,2,#2/3 left center,to left inside,Specified value: 20...150 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
005,3,#3/4 left inside,to right inside,Specified value: 20...150 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
;
006,0,Distance value from FRONT sensors continued
006,1,#4/5 right inside,to right center,Specified value: 20...150 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
006,2,#5/6 right center,to right outside,Specified value: 20...70 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
;
007,0,Direct echo from REAR sensors - RIGHT side
007,1,Sensor 7,rear RIGHT outside,Specified value: 20...60 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
007,2,Sensor 8,rear RIGHT center,Specified value: 20...120 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
007,3,Sensor 9,rear RIGHT inside,Specified value: 20...150 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
;
008,0,Direct echo from REAR sensors - LEFT side
008,1,Sensor 10,rear LEFT inside,Specified value: 20...150 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
008,2,Sensor 11,rear LEFT center,Specified value: 20...120 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
008,3,Sensor 12,rear LEFT outside,Specified value: 20...60 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
;
009,0,Cross echo from REAR sensors
009,1,#7/8 right outside,to right center,Specified value: 20...70 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
009,2,#8/9 right center,to right inside,Specified value: 20...150 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
009,3,#9/10 right inside,to left inside,Specified value: 20...150 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
;
010,0,Cross echo from REAR sensors continued
010,1,#10/11 left inside,to left center,Specified value: 20...150 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
010,2,#11/12 left center,to left outside,Specified value: 20...70 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
;
011,0,Distance value from REAR sensors
011,1,#7/8 right outside, to right center,Specified value: 20...70 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
011,2,#8/9 right center, to right inside,Specified value: 20...150 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
011,3,#9/10 right inside,to left inside,Specified value: 20...150 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
;
012,0,Distance value from REAR sensors continued
012,1,#10/11 left inside, to left center,Specified value: 20...150 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
012,2,#11/12 left center, to left outside,Specified value: 20...70 cm (255 = invalid/unlimited)
;
013,0,Total distances calculated for display and warning tone purposes
013,1,Left front corner,total distance,Specified value: 20...150 cm (255 = invalid)
013,2,Right front corner,total distance,Specified value: 20...150 cm (255 = invalid)
013,3,Right rear corner,total distance,Specified value: 20...150 cm (255 = invalid)
013,4,Left rear corner,total distance,Specified value: 20...150 cm (255 = invalid)
;
014,0,Voltages Present on PDC system
014,1,Supply voltage,,Specified value: 8.7...16.7 V
014,3,Sensor,supply voltage,Specified value: 7.2...9.2 V
014,4,Display-/speaker,supply voltage,Specified value: 7.5...16.5 V
;
015,0,Driver Control Inputs
015,1,PDC Off Button,status,Specified value: 0 = not pressed/1 = pressed
;
016,0,Vehicle Configuration Information
016,1,Automatic,transmission,Specified value: 0 = not installed/1 = installed
016,2,Gear selector,lever position,Specified values: 00/01/02/03/12/14
016,3,Parking,brake,Specified value: 0 = inactive/1 = active
;
017,0,Information about configuration of PDC system
017,1,Trailer,attached,Specified value: 0 = attached to car/1 = not attached to car
017,2,Trailer,control module,Specified value: 0 = not installed/1 = installed
017,3,Vehicle Speed,,Specified value: 0...250 km/h
017,4,Speed shut-off,,Specified value: 0 = inactive/1= active
;
018,0,Information about status of PDC system
018,1,Term 15 (Ignition),status,0 = off/1 = on
018,2,System status,,0 = inactive/1 = active
018,3,Display,brightness,Specified value: 50...100 %
018,4,Acoustic,warning,0 = inactive/1 = active
;
019,0,Unknown
;
;Remark: Could these be attenuation times?
;
020,0,Unknown
;
021,0,*End of known measuring blocks for this module.
;
;---------------------------------------------------
;
; Adaptation information
;
;---------------------------------------------------
;
A01,0,Front Warning Tone Volume
A01,5,Front Warning Tone Volume
A01,6,Adjustment of the front warning tone volume.
A01,7,
A01,8,Range: 0 - 100 %
;
A02,0,Rear Warning Tone Volume
A02,5,Rear Warning Tone Volume
A02,6,Adjustment of the rear warning tone volume.
A02,7, 
A02,8,Range: 0 - 100 %
;
A03,0,Shut-off speed
A03,5,Shut-off speed
A03,6,Adjustment of the vehicle speed for PDC shutdown.
A03,7, 
A03,8,Range: 1 - 15 kilometers per hour
A03,9,Standard value: 14
;
A04,0,Offset distance for rear bumper warnings
A04,5,Offset distance for rear bumper warnings
A04,6,Here you can enter an additional distance (in cm)
A04,7,to be added to rear measurements to allow for
A04,8,the presence of a trailer hitch or bicycle carrier.
A04,9, 
A04,10,Range: 1 - 30 cm
;
It is actually very simple to decode the whole file. The top part, Measured Value Blocks, explains what is contained in each MVB address. For example, let's look at MVB 1. The first line, entitled 001,0 is the title line that appears across the top of the 4 values that comprise block 1. It reads Direct echo from FRONT sensors - LEFT side. This describes in general terms what the 4 values that show up in the first group of blocks contain. The next 4 lines below that, entitled 001,1 through to 001,4 are the individual labels that appear beneath each little block. Commas are used to parse the information into the first line of text, the second line of text, and the additional descriptive information (usually the normal range of the value contained in the block). The additional descriptive information will only appear if you click on the value with the mouse. The two lines of text appear automatically under each value, the same way the title line appears automatically across the top of the group of 4 values.
In the case of the park distance controller, 20 MVBs are used out of a possible 254 that are contained in each controller. The PDC controller is pretty simple, there isn't more than 20 blocks worth of information in there to measure. The label file for the W12 engine not only uses all 254 blocks, it goes beyond that - the darn engine has TWO controllers, and each one uses all 254 blocks! Writing that label file was like writing War and Peace.
Below the MVB information you will see Adaptation Information. When you push the adaptation button, after opening the controller, this information will appear in pop-up balloon format over each adaptation channel. So, if you go to adaptation channel 4, you will see the information contained in all the lines that begin with A04,. It is possible for the author of the label file to include up to 20 lines of text in the balloon, hence the notation of A04,0 (the title of the balloon), then A04,5, A04,6 and so forth.
;Any line that begins with a semicolon, such as this sentence, is disregarded by the VAG-COM software. That is how we label file authors put our little notes and remarks in the files. Sometimes, you will find a real treasure trove of information in the label files.
The advantage of having a look at the text of the label file ahead of time is that it gives you a perspective - a road map - of the controller. You can obtain a broad overview of what information is contained, and most often, this will help you better comprehend what the controller does, how it works, and how you can modifiy its behaviour to suit your particular needs. It is perfectly OK to have a label file open with a text viewing program at the same time you are running VAG-COM and have the controller open. I often do this, because that way, I don't have to fish around to find out which MVB contains the data I want to observe - I just look at the text file, note that the data I am seeking is displayed in MVB 12, and then I go directly to MVB 12 with VAG-COM.
Hope this information is helpful to all of you.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:20 PM 4-8-2005_


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM Parking Assist Sensitivity Due To Trailer Hitch (PanEuropean)*

Michael -- If you keep educating me, I'll have to buy a Vag-Com and quit borrowing Leebo's!!
Thanks for the great explanation.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Parking Assist Sensitivity Due To Trailer Hitch (Curjo)*

Well, since we're on the topic of the Park Distance Control System (called a 'Parking Aid' in European English), here's some additional information about the system. Together with the label file information presented above, this will enable all of you to be pretty well educated about how this system works. 
The descriptive information below deals with the Phaeton, which is the type of Volkswagen that I own, but the information should pretty much carry over unchanged to the truck. It is possible that some of the component identification numbers will be different on the truck, although it is probable that all the same components will be present. I'm not sure if the truck has the shut-off switch on the instrument panel to mute the beep, or if it has the visual indicators for the rear sensors. I have only driven a Touareg once, and that particular truck did not have PDC.
Michael
*Description of Park Distance Control System (Phaeton)*


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM Parking Assist Sensitivity Due To Trailer Hitch (Curjo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curjo* »_Michael -- If you keep educating me, I'll have to buy a Vag-Com and quit borrowing Leebo's!!

This is what I will have to do as well!! Buying a VAG-COM is not a big expense and with posts like the ones that we are enjoying here we can master it!


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: VAG-COM Parking Assist Sensitivity Due To Trailer Hitch (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_ I'm not sure if the Touareg has the shut-off switch on the instrument panel to mute the beep, or if it has the visual indicators for the rear sensors. I have only driven a Touareg once, and that particular truck did not have PDC.
Michael

Thanks again for the info!








And, for your information, I'm going to post some pictures about the system in the Touareg, so that you know better the truck. You will realize that the Phaeton and the Touareg are very similar, speaking of the Parking Distance Control:
This is where we have the front visual indicators:

And here we have the visual indicators for the rear sensors:

We do have the switch:

And this is how we see the indicators when we are parking, for instance:

Notice that, instead of having two separate front visual indicators (at left and right) we have only one in the front, but similar in aspect to the rear one in the Phaeton.
Thanks again! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

Oh, I forgot: The system operation in the Touareg is the same than in the Phaeton. I love it and I'll want this system in my future vehicles as well!!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (12johnny)*

Johnny:
Thanks for your excellent explanation of PDC in the Touareg. Based on your post, and my knowledge of the Phaeton, I think it is pretty safe to say the systems are identical in both vehicles.
If my time permits, I will try to cook up a few other posts like this for other shared systems.
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: VAG-COM Parking Assist Sensitivity Due To Trailer Hitch (12johnny)*

Johnny,
Thanks for the post of the photos. Do you have a part number for the Touareg front display? It looks like it would be perfect for my needs. 
I'm thinking of a Phaeton mod. for parking lot curbs and wheelstops. Need a warning before the lower front valence/spoiler goes "crunch" on the high parking lot wheel stops and curbs around my way. Just about every Phaeton and Audi A8 I look at has a scraped up chin!








Ideally I would hope to just add a pair of sensors down low in the center of the spoiler or "chin" but I'm being told you can't simply wire on additional sensors. Therefore, a complete stand alone setup might be necessary. A T'Reg front display would be an important part of such a solution.
EDIT: The front parking sensors do a fair job detecting the parking curbs in my neck of the woods - if you drive carefully. It detects the curbs for a while as you approach, then they "vanish" or go out of the sensors cone of detection. 
So the need for this mod is not pressing.



_Modified by Paldi at 12:36 AM 5-30-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM Parking Assist Sensitivity Due To Trailer Hitch (Paldi)*

Fred, ya' gotta buy a Phaeton first, before you can mod it.
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Parking Assist Sensitivity Due To paint(Paldi)*

My dealer sent my Phaeton to a paint shop to have half of the rear bumper repainted. The paint shop spray painted all three parking sensors on the passenger side! 
The sensors still work, but maybe not as well as they should. Is there anything - a 'rule' - that says they shouldn't be painted? Should I ask the dealer to have the paint shop pay to replace them? At something like $90.00 each retail, I don't want to foot that bill.


----------



## FrankS (Feb 25, 1999)

Sure they shouldn't be painted because they are not painted originally, have the dealer to replace them FOC and let them work out with the paint shop who of the 2 pays for parts and labour.
Regards
Frank


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Parking Assist Sensitivity Due To paint(Paldi) (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_Johnny,
Thanks for the post of the photos. Do you have a part number for the Touareg front display? It looks like it would be perfect for my needs. EDIT: The front parking sensors do a fair job detecting the parking curbs in my neck of the woods - if you drive carefully. It detects the curbs for a while as you approach, then they "vanish" or go out of the sensors cone of detection. 
So the need for this mod is not pressing.

Hi! Excuse the delay... I didn't see your question!








I have looked at the ETOS the reference of this front display and here you have it:

As you can see, it's in Spanish... it's called "Display para aparcamiento asistido" (Display for assisted parking), and it costs 83 Euros (about $101).







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

*Dealer can't reprogram?*

I am getting a replacement TREG with trailer hitch. I sent the service manager at the dealer this thread with the post on exactly how to adjust the rear sensor park assist range to compensate for the length of the hitch receiver. He said they followed it to the letter and when he got to the proper block, it was "grayed out" or locked and it would not let him change the values. Any ideas on what's wrong? Maybe I can advise him if someone on here has a solution. thanks...


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Dealer can't reprogram? (noc)*

Well, I started this thread for a friend [ie lurker] who was having a problem with his parking sensor going off when he had the hitch attached.
The original approach was to change the sensitivity of the rear sensors.
It turned out that his controller was DEFECTIVE.
When you plug the trailer lights in, the rear parking assist is supposed to turn off. His did NOT.
It was replaced under warranty and we never had to VAG the rear sensor values.
I would assume that yours is 'bad' as well ...

*- SlotCAR*


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Dealer can't reprogram? (SlotCAR)*

thanks Slot. I haven't even picked the TREG up yet so I guess i won't be able to tell them its defective just yet








But I will wait and see how it performs and if the rear sensors don't cut out as with your friend's experience, then I'll take her in. How do you like that though, I haven't even taken delivery and already something is defective! Not to be a pessimist, but hopefully not shades of things to come!


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Dealer can't reprogram? (noc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noc* »_thanks Slot. I haven't even picked the TREG up yet so I guess i won't be able to tell them its defective just yet








But I will wait and see how it performs and if the rear sensors don't cut out as with your friend's experience, then I'll take her in. How do you like that though, I haven't even taken delivery and already something is defective! Not to be a pessimist, but hopefully not shades of things to come!

Looks like you've fallen under the spell of the dreaded "I read Vortex and I own a Treg, therefore it's defective" syndrom. More than likely, the parking sensors will be just fine with your hitch. Let us know if you have a problem, *after* you get your Treg and determine that there is, in fact, a problem. Enjoy the vehicle, it's a great car!!
Cheers,


----------



## mrs (Nov 9, 2010)

*Sensitivity adjustment*

Hello PanEuropean,

I've noticed the Touareg will only start the audible alert later than other cars.

- Is it possible to start the audible alert sooner, for example when the orange lights appear?

I could do a workaround (only for the rear) with channel 4, but it appears that channel 4 is only available when it detects a hitch installed.

You don't happen to have an explanation for the different parameters? I've noticed most are at 255.

Thanks a million!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I know that the timing of the aural alert is not adjustable on the Phaeton, but the volume is adjustable. Front and rear can be adjusted individually.

Best I can suggest is that you try experimenting with volume adjustments, and see if - just by chance - they might be correlated with sensitivity to distance.

The Touareg uses a different PDC controller than the Phaeton. The Touareg is also more heavily optomized for the North American market. It is possible that a controller intended for the European marketplace might have different operational characteristics than a NAR controller. You might want to check some of the German language (or perhaps British) Touareg websites to research this further.

Michael


----------



## mrs (Nov 9, 2010)

I've tried to adjust the volume, but unfortunately it is not related to the distance.


----------



## Schumi518 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Can I adjust the sensitivity of the front sensors?*

I had a european license plate on the front of my car, the sensors just cannot ignore the plate. Just wondering if there is any ways to solve this problem.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Schumi518 said:


> I had a european license plate on the front of my car, the sensors just cannot ignore the plate. Just wondering if there is any ways to solve this problem.


Remove the plate since it appears you have it mounted either over sensor or way to close to one.


----------



## Schumi518 (Sep 3, 2011)

Is there any ways to adjust the settings of the car to avoid this? I believe European versions do not have this problem


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Schumi518 said:


> Is there any ways to adjust the settings of the car to avoid this? I believe European versions do not have this problem


Where do you have the plate mounted on the front bumper? The sensors are low on the bumper and plates are typically mounted high on the bumper below the grill. Sensors should not even be an issue if you have it mounted at the right spot.


----------



## Schumi518 (Sep 3, 2011)

The plate is right under the grill but the sensors are at that level as well. The plate is just in between two middle sensors, I thought about lowering the plate but the intake in the bottom will be blocked


----------



## swampg8rs (May 27, 2005)

This doesn't seem to work on the T3. I can't open Control Module 76. I looked in 10- Park/Steer Assist, but there doesn't seem to be an adjustment there.

Anyone know if I can adjust this on a 2012?

Using 11.8 Beta.


----------



## laser21 (Jan 25, 2012)

What is the shortest distance the Parking assist can be set to? Mine has a constant beep, when Im about 15-20cm away from an object. Thats too far! I would like a constant beep when Im 5cm away! 

I have a Phaeton W12 2006. 

Thanks


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------

